# Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (4) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/9togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALUTA6.png">​


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Odom, Lakers Ready to Seize Moment

“When I was about six or seven years old, I always thought it would be my destiny to win a championship or at least play for one,” said Odom. “It’s something I always dreamed about and continue to dream about.”

“It’s something that I guess the city of L.A. feels,” said Lamar. “When I walk out for a warm-up on the layup line to see the stands completely full even before the ball even goes up is incredible. *As a team, we just have that special feeling right now that we can win any basketball game that we play in.*”

LET'S GO LAKERS!!!

(can't watch again, for the love of all that is good, so cheer for me too, fellas )


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

we ARE ready
LETS GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Gotta close it out tonight!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Game on!

I want Sasha to go nuts! 3s, 3s, 3s....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Plastic Man said:


> Odom, Lakers Ready to Seize Moment
> 
> “When I was about six or seven years old, I always thought it would be my destiny to win a championship or at least play for one,” said Odom. “It’s something I always dreamed about and continue to dream about.”
> 
> ...


Already posted.

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/402215-odom-lakers-ready-seize-moment.html


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

I expect thi sgame to be much like game 5, but instead of the Lakers getting all the calls, the Jazz will. 

Let me take a page out of Kobe's interview playbook real fast, "We are going to have to execute extremely well in order to win."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Im calling it right now! Blowout win for us!!! Go Lakers!


eace:


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

ya i really want the lakers to close it out in Utah tonight. I think Sasha and Farmar are going to have decent games tonight. Just a inclination i have


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

One constant in our losses at Utah. Fish got in foul trouble early. Gotta hope that's not the case tonight, but if he does need to sit, I'd much rather see Sasha, hell, even Ariza on D williams. The bucket looks like a freakin ocean to him when Jordan is in the game.

I think we're due for a good game seeing as how we haven't really played one in 3 tries. Expect a lot of the calls to go their way tonight. we just have to play through it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Eternal said:


> Already posted.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/402215-odom-lakers-ready-seize-moment.html


I posted it before you did!:tongue:

Ha!:yay:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Silk D said:


> One constant in our losses at Utah. Fish got in foul trouble early. Gotta hope that's not the case tonight, but if he does need to sit, I'd much rather see Sasha, hell, even Ariza on D williams. The bucket looks like a freakin ocean to him when Jordan is in the game.
> 
> I think we're due for a good game seeing as how we haven't really played one in 3 tries. Expect a lot of the calls to go their way tonight. we just have to play through it.


I agree if Fish can avoid foul trouble and not disrupt our rhythm early we have a good chance to win. 

Kobe's limited ability could help us in this game. WE'll need to stay more organized and together. Because he can't carry us. 

At this point its a matter of willpower more than anything. Gasol has imparticularly has to have the hardened mindset not to give in and think we have game 7 at home so no problem we gotta have the resolve to say this is our game. 

Accept that the bad calls are gonna be there and by late 4th if we're leading and not complaining I always think the refs give the road team a break but if we start complaining early its gonna be a bad sign. 

I didn't think we played that well last game its time for Sasha to have one of his lights out games and for Farmar to remember that he's a quality guard and produce when on the floor.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

that's why i want sasha to start the first 5 minutes until things settle down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

For the love of Basel, please win Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Well, I'm off to bed. Cheer for me, too, guys! Damn, if I could wake up tomorrow and see one of you with an "8" in their signature, it would probably be Christmas when I was a kid all over.

p.s.: my grandpa turned 81 yesterday. That has to be a freaking sign?! 81.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Let it rain on these mother****ers!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

GO LAKERS!

Let's finish'em off!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Tonight it will be four beers per quarter.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tonight it will be four beers per quarter.


:cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

I might be joining you tonight....


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

:cheers::cheers:


Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tonight it will be four beers per quarter.


same here


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

What's beer?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Lakers got a nice lead so far...just gotta keep it up!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

HELL MUTHAF****NG YEAH!!!

just a great, great half. I'm suprised a bit by the way the game is being called. It's actually been pretty fair. I'm still kinda nervous though. man I might have to stay home to watch the rest of this.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Wooooooooooooow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

The Liquid of Gods...

Looking good in the first half so far... Love the Utah Crowd chant. This must be the most biased fanbase in the NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

God, a blow out win in Utah tonight would be like Christmas early for me. I keep thinking about the cocky Jazz players mocking us when they handled us those two games at home. And the Utah fans.. Ugh, I want Lakers to win so badly on Utah's floor.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Looking good so far....The Jazz are playing a little scared, and whining a bit much....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

wow didn't expect this so far. Lakers are playing wonderfully on both ends. 

Can we hold on.LOL

I'm getting nervous now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> God, a blow out win in Utah tonight would be like Christmas early for me. I keep thinking about the cocky Jazz players mocking us when they handled us those two games at home. And the Utah fans.. Ugh, I want Lakers to win so badly on Utah's floor.


I feel you.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Time to get Vlad off the floor before he screws up any further.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

We need to weather this one last push...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Farmar is still playing scared.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tonight it will be four beers per quarter.


How you doing there Chief?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

%@$#!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Damn it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Oh Noez


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Holy **** Kobe Bryant...

How the hell did he make that!?!?!?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Kobe with the amazing shot!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

LOL... PJ just said "what the **** kind of pass was that"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Kobe broke their back . Great great plays. Odom gotta make smarter decisions but Kobe wouldn't let them get any closer.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Now we gotta hold on for dear life the last 2:55


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

wow! totally worth my Friday night. Hell, the night's still young. now just put the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

umm wtf


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Apprently you have to push Kobe into the second row to get a foul call.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

wow Odom with the guts in the clutch, wow maybe we are gonna win the title if he's becoming clutch.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

wtf again, you always watch the inbound passer!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

What a way to end the series! Congrats Lakers! :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

Hell yeah!! Feels sooo god to end Utah run at home!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

WOW! :clap::clap2:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

what a finish. Utah never quit fighting, gotta give it up to them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

whoa what competitive spirit by the Jazz. They wouldn't die till the end.

Didn't expect Fish to tighten up. 

Glad we did this in 6. The pressure of a game 7 would have been tough.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Utah Jazz (2) - 5/16*



Silk D said:


> what a finish. Utah never quit fighting, gotta give it up to them.


Ditto. Much respect.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

agreed now for the hornets and my dream western conference finals, we did tonight what portland did in 92 to reach the finals that is win on the notorious home court of the utah jazz and I am so proud of these los angeles lakers


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lads did a fantastic job. We must learn from the mistakes we made in the 4th qtr but it doesn't put a taint on what we did throughout the game. Just a brilliant game plan and execution was near perfect.

Bring on Hornets/Spurs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I love LA!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 

'Nuff said.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, I just woke up, immediately went to this topic... I see only 4 pages and I feared the worst:"The Lakers were blown out and everybody stopped posting." And then, before I could reach page 3 or 4... I see Cris's sig and a big mother****ing 8 in it.

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllll, ****ing yeah, I am so happy right about now I could die. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO LA!!!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:yay: :mob: :clap2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

someone needs to post all the videos of ronny blocking deron 

i'm guessing ronny blocked deron like 6~8 times during the series


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yes!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Now that the foreplay is over, let's get down to what really matters!

Man, what a magical year this season has turned out to be!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Now that the foreplay is over, let's get down to what really matters!
> 
> Man, what a magical year this season has turned out to be!


Hopefully, there is more magic! Can't wait till the next round. Hopefully our guys can heal for the next round. It'd be great to have Ariza to chase around Ginobili or Peja. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

hey basel wat happened to the POTG round 2???


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> hey basel wat happened to the POTG round 2???


It's my fault. =P I've been doing them all for the playoffs. I'll update it shortly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> hey basel wat happened to the POTG round 2???


Eternal is making them look awesome as I'm not very talented with Photoshop. Here's to hoping he can continue making them well into June! :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> It's my fault. =P I've been doing them all for the playoffs. I'll update it shortly.











Here is a bag of Slacker Jacks, just for you! 

Basel already ate his, that *******!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's updated *******.


----------

